# Mac OS X Leopard



## panchoman (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey, has anyone here installed os x leopard yet? i want to install it on my rig, but the intel sse3 patchs are the only good ones out there. the method of installing it on amd & sse2 systems is a lot more complicated and so im waiting, though im really itching for it. has anyone installed it yet and played with it? im not talking just on hackintosh's but on real macs too. i want to know your input on leopard, it seems great and but i just want to double check before i spend a good amount of money on it.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

panchoman said:


> Hey, has anyone here installed os x leopard yet? i want to install it on my rig, but the intel sse3 patchs are the only good ones out there. the method of installing it on amd & sse2 systems is a lot more complicated and so im waiting, though im really itching for it. has anyone installed it yet and played with it? im not talking just on hackintosh's but on real macs too. i want to know your input on leopard, it seems great and but i just want to double check before i spend a good amount of money on it.



Yes, I just installed it on my Macbook recently. Visually, it's a top of the line OS. The new updates on Spotlight are amazing. I have noticed a lot in terms of the 64-bit aspect of the OS (as you probably know the OS comes with 64-bit by default). One of my favorite features is being able to make a widget out of the new posts section of TPU. Lots of great new stuff.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

My sister installed it...  it's pretty cool...  It is really glitchy though and has alot of problems...


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My sister installed it...  it's pretty cool...  It is really glitchy though and has alot of problems...



What did she install it on?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> What did she install it on?



Macbook.


----------



## Ravenas (Nov 13, 2007)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Macbook.



Weird, I've had no problems with glitching =/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 13, 2007)

Basically from what I heard, the camera was not working, the screen was flickering, and she took it to the Apple Store, and they said that they had to update the drivers to be compatible with 64 bit.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 13, 2007)

interesting pvt, but the demo looks really cool, looking forward to the new dock and the organizer. time machine seems sweet and ichat is amazing.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2007)

I have it installed on my Core2 iMac 20", and not a single issue for me. It was even installed via upgrade, not a clean install. My built-in iSight works perfectly. As does everything else.

Leopard is by far the best OS X yet. It's the way OS X should've been from the beginning. Spotlight is much more integrated and useful. Spaces is a great new feature (think virtual desktops, ala Linux, but much prettier). Built-in Back-up utilities. A much more useful Dock. The list goes on. Worth every penny of $130.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 14, 2007)

the problem i face right now, is that i need to be on os x in order to install the amd kernal and stuff and so its like... 

quite complicated, atleast i dont follow from just reading it..


----------



## Wile E (Nov 14, 2007)

Just wait a little while for the automated patcher to be released.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 14, 2007)

i just found a patch thingy, imma go to apple store tommorow and pick up a copy..


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Nov 16, 2007)

Posting this from a leopard install over tiger.


Excellent work apple. 

Loving it.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 16, 2007)

thats good to know, though im holding back on leopard till i can concretely know that it'll work on my system and stuff you know


----------



## Rob! (Nov 17, 2007)

10.5.1 was released this week which might have fixed some problems.

I haven't gotten it yet; I'm still happy with Tiger so haven't felt the need to rush out and upgrade.


----------

